# Cadel Evans to turn on Armstrong to join Team Sky



## Sports_Guy (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.bigpondsport.com/news/ta...rn-back-on-lance-for-new-uk-team/default.aspx


A report a while ago said that hes going to ditch Silence-Lotto to join Armstrong's team, but according to this guy he says hes gonna join the British team of Team Sky.

It seems clear that hes gonna ditch the Belgians, but to which team?


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

hadnt read that. cyclingnews had something earlier that seemed to say cadel and silence lotto had kissed and made up.


----------



## Sports_Guy (Aug 21, 2009)

smbrum said:


> hadnt read that. cyclingnews had something earlier that seemed to say cadel and silence lotto had kissed and made up.


I saw that too, but I think that was just for the Vuelta a Espana, they would forget next year and work together as a team for the vuelta.

Jurgen Ven Den Broek was better in the tour de france than Evans. According to the report they couldn't give him the role of leader, so he will probably go.


----------



## soupdragon (Aug 21, 2009)

as an englishman why the bloody hell would we want evans riding for the sky team , constantly rides round as tho he has a bad smell under his nose , never looks as tho he is enjoying himself , and as for winning tdf give us a break ,


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

soupdragon said:


> as an englishman why the bloody hell would we want evans riding for the sky team , constantly rides round as tho he has a bad smell under his nose , never looks as tho he is enjoying himself , and as for winning tdf give us a break ,


They're looking to secure a top 20 placing at the tour


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

If it happens, Evans would be a good signing for Sky in my opinion. Who else can they get who has GT credentials and has the experience of actually challenging for Yellow?
Wiggins apparently isn't available and even if he is I think that his great performance this year is as good as it gets for him.
Contador, Schleck, Armstrong are the only current riders who can win the TdF. Evans, for all his "weaknesses" is the next best.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

I could see a team picking up Evans to complement another strong GC threat but I don't know that I would spend my money on him to be my main GC contender if I was the DS. Not sure if he would except a supporting role at this point though.


----------



## soupdragon (Aug 21, 2009)

sorry to disagree with albert evans, thats the nature of the web, alot of us brits think that wiggos best days are to come he could turn into a very serious contender,and as for moving teams watch this space , ,


----------



## Sports_Guy (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm thinking now that it is some guy's opinion, not the real signing.

Reading over the article again, it says the some guy thinks that he will join Sky.

I like that, because I wanted Evans to join radio shack, no way we'll get Schleck anymore, but who knows?

Evans and Armstrong would be sick.

(Also, has anybody ever seen the video when Evans goes to the reporter "Don't Touch Me", hillarious.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Not going to happen. Evans is in the same position as Contador. Both have a year left in their contracts.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

soupdragon said:


> as an englishman why the bloody hell would we want evans riding for the sky team , constantly rides round as tho he has a bad smell under his nose , never looks as tho he is enjoying himself , and as for winning tdf give us a break ,


Maybe cause the team is owned by an Aussie. Maybe cause despite his petulant attitude Evans is still an elite rider with plenty to bring to any team. Maybe cause after Wiggins and Cavendish the talent pool is a little shallow, at this stage. He also knows what it's like to podium at the end of the TDF, something the Brits haven't done since God knows when.


----------



## Sports_Guy (Aug 21, 2009)

gamara said:


> Not going to happen. Evans is in the same position as Contador. Both have a year left in their contracts.


In my opinion Evans is not the same position as Contador.

Evans is getting pretty old, and finished about 30th or something in the last tour de france.

I hate Contador, but I have to admit he is probably the best rider in Pro Cycling right now.

I hope Andy Schleck can beat him some day.

And if Armstrong wants Evans enough to buy out his contract, it doesn't matter that they have a year left.

Who thinks AC is doping?


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Please don't be a hater...


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Sports_Guy said:


> Who thinks AC is doping?



Go read the one and only sticky in this forum.


----------



## Sports_Guy (Aug 21, 2009)

I didn't say I do, im was asking if anyone else thinks so.

He was involved in that operacion puerito thing.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Sports_Guy said:


> I didn't say I do, im was asking if anyone else thinks so.
> 
> He was involved in that operacion puerito thing.


If you want to discuss doping there's a separate forum for that. It doesn't belong on this one.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*



bigbill said:


> If you want to discuss doping there's a separate forum for that. It doesn't belong on this one.


Indeed, read the Sticky thread. Learn the Sticky thread. Live the Sticky thread. Keep your Doping thoughts in the appropriate forum.


----------

